# Hello.



## Snoof (Apr 28, 2006)

Since I posted a few times now, an introduction might be in order!

I'm Snoof, I'm 24 and live in England. I have had cats since I was about 8, and haven't really gone without at least one cat for more than a year since.

Currently, I am the willing human slave of Ninja Stealth Cat, who is a pure black moggie my boyfriend got from the local rescue in January of '05 (I moved in in May).

It's taken a lot of work, and for a long time Ninja hid a lot. Before he came to the rescue he was abused and neglected, and he's only overcome his pathological fear of feet recently (we don't know for certain, but I highly suspect he's been kicked more than once). I spent months getting him to trust me, and it wasn't until we'd had him for nearly a year that he started meowing.

Since he loves other cats, we'll be getting two kittens soon and slowly introducing them to him. Hopefully they'll help him learn the last little bit - where he can be anywhere in the house he wants to be without worrying. He's not good with strangers (I have to introduce new people to him by being there when they meet him, and he has to be in his box - a plastic office supply box with a pillow and a blanket in it, that sits on a waist-height ledge in our conservatory), but the people who are here regularly all get to pet him, and most of them have been graced by his company in the kitchen.

If I'm alone in the house (with my son, who will be 4 on Monday, asleep in his bedroom) Ninja will come to the lounge and sit between the curtains and the window for hours quite happily, so we don't have far to go before he becomes a "normal" cat - at least around me.

He was very difficult, and sometimes I wondered if I'd be able to help him become more comfortable, but seeing him make progress has been among the most rewarding things I've ever done. Hello!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to the gang Snoof


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Snoof, from a fellow black cat slave.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lori said:


> Welcome Snoof, from a fellow black cat slave.


Welcome from yet another slave of a black cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Snoof, it's great to hear such progress. Being patient with your kitty is paying off. Welcome aboard


----------



## Snoof (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Kitkat, he sure made me work for it, but it's been so worth it  It's lovely seeing him crawl out of his shell and he's become a very loving cat - but in his own way. I've known cats who were more affectionate, but given he hid for so long and was afraid for so long I think it means more to me in the progress kind of sense.


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Snoof your cat is beautiful


----------

